Ask HN: What do you think will be the first trillion dollar company and when? - chirau
======
e-sushi
I’m placing my imaginary bet on Walmart with a current revenue of 485,873
million US$ (sourcce:
[http://fortune.com/global500/](http://fortune.com/global500/)).

------
enlightened_one
"Ripple" the day it gets listed on Coinbase, it's market cap will expand like
nothing ever seen in the history before

------
sigmaprimus
If just talking market cap not real value my imaginary bet is on BTC and I
guess it will hit it in the 2nd quarter of 2018.

------
mankash666
Apple, q1 2018

